# New Lathe arrived



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

Now my wife has some competition for my attention.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Let me be the first to say I hate you :yes: Very nice new toy.


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

I can make you really hate me..my mother bought it for me!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Let me be the first to say I hate you :yes: Very nice new toy.


I'll second that!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Tim562 said:


> I can make you really hate me..my mother bought it for me!!!


I'm an orphan -- would she like to adopt me? :laughing:

That's some seriously nice kit you have there. I hope you have many years of safe turning with it :thumbsup:


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking that the first nice piece that comes off that lathe belongs to your Mother and maybe the second and third...........


Jerry


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You R so spoiled!*

What brand it is and how about some specs. It looks SERIOUS.:yes:


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

No, it's not SERIOUS, it is ROBUST American Beauty. It has a 25 inch swing. Standard motor is 2horsepower and optional motor is 3 horsepower.


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

That's correct. Robust AB with a 3hp upgrade and the swing away for the tail stock is awesome!!! Picked up a captive hollowing system this week from a club member and will be trying it out this weekend.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll trade you a Shopsmith for it  awesome lathe!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice present!
Bet you didn't know there were so many foundlings in one forum.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello our Mom never told you about me, I'm your long lost brother now returning to join you in our adventures to find what is in many many nice chunks of wood.:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mom used to buy me toys but she never bought me a toy like that!
Congratulations on your new tool! May it serve you well. Safe turning!


----------



## scjohnson243 (Apr 30, 2014)

WOW! Kind of blows the little desktop lathe I just go in out of the water.

Great looking lathe


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

scjohnson243 said:


> WOW! Kind of blows the little desktop lathe I just go in out of the water.
> 
> Great looking lathe


It definitely is a big boy toy, but also there is nothing wrong with having a small lathe for doing small work. I also have a Robust American Beauty, but I also have a Jet mini lathe that I use a lot. It is very convenient to have a lathe that is easy to set up for turning pens and other small items and not bother with removing things off the big lathe. I ought to clarify that the Robust is perfectly able to do small projects, but since i already had a small lathe, it turns out to be handy for many things. One of those things is that it is portable which makes it convenient to carry to demos and mentoring sessions. If I had a big trailer, I suppose that I could lug my 750 pound Robust around instead of my 75 pound Jet mini. :laughing: ... or, maybe not.

I have a hydraulic table from HF for my Jet mini which is super convenient and also ramps for my pickup truck to make it easy to roll it up into the bed.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bill Boehme said:


> It definitely is a big boy toy, but also there is nothing wrong with having a small lathe for doing small work. I also have a Robust American Beauty, but I also have a Jet mini lathe that I use a lot. It is very convenient to have a lathe that is easy to set up for turning pens and other small items and not bother with removing things off the big lathe. I ought to clarify that the Robust is perfectly able to do small projects, but since i already had a small lathe, it turns out to be handy for many things. One of those things is that it is portable which makes it convenient to carry to demos and mentoring sessions. If I had a big trailer, I suppose that I could lug my 750 pound Robust around instead of my 75 pound Jet mini. :laughing: ... or, maybe not. I have a hydraulic table from HF for my Jet mini which is super convenient and also ramps for my pickup truck to make it easy to roll it up into the bed.


Nice lathe! 

That's all that beast weights is 750? My PM90 is 850-900 I think and I've gotten it to wobble a few times.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

It's always better to balance the load than add weight to the lathe to mitigate the effects of an unbalanced load. A balanced load is easier on the bearings and less likely to come off the lathe and cause injury.

The main benefit of a heavy lathe is that it is less likely to be stolen.


----------



## hearthole (Jan 8, 2013)

I got a robust AB last year. It is a great lathe and it is made in the USA. Enjoy it


----------



## jokker78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like the dogs are happy too


----------



## nix86 (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice lathe! Enjoy


----------

